# طلب عن 5s



## الهمام اليماني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو من الإخوة الأعضاء توضيح مفاهيم 5s وأتمنى لو ترشدوني إلى كتاب حول مبادئ إدارة المخزون باللغة العربية


----------



## محمد فوزى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

5S is a reference to a list of five Japanese words which, translated into English, start with the letter S and are the name of a methodology. This list is a mnemonic for a methodology that is often incorrectly characterized as "standardized cleanup", however it is much more than cleanup. 5S is a philosophy and a way of organizing and managing the workspace and work flow with the intent to improve efficiency by eliminating waste, improving flow and reducing process unreasonableness.

*******s [hide]
1 What is 5S? 
2 Relation to other concepts 
3 See also 
4 References 



[edit] What is 5S?
5S is a method for organizing a workplace, especially a shared workplace (like a shop floor or an office space), and keeping it organized. It's sometimes referred to as a housekeeping methodology, however this characterization can be misleading because organizing a workplace goes beyond housekeeping (see discussion of "Seiton" below).

The key targets of 5S are workplace morale and efficiency. The assertion of 5S is, by assigning everything a location, time is not wasted by looking for things. Additionally, it is quickly obvious when something is missing from its designated location. 5S advocates believe the benefits of this methodology come from deciding what should be kept, where it should be kept, and how it should be stored. This decision making process usually comes from a dialog about standardization which builds a clear understanding, between employees, of how work should be done. It also instils ownership of the process in each employee.

In addition to the above, another key distinction between 5S and "standardized cleanup" is Seiton. Seiton is often misunderstood, perhaps due to efforts to translate into an English word beginning with "S" (such as "sort" or "straighten"). The key concept here is to order items or activities in a manner to promote work flow. For example, tools should be kept at the point of use, workers should not have to repetitively bend to access materials, flow paths can be altered to improve efficiency, etc.

The 5S's are:

Phase 1 - Seiri (整理)Sorting: Going through all the tools, materials, etc., in the plant and work area and keeping only essential items. Everything else is stored or discarded.


Phase 2 - Seiton (整頓)Straighten or Set in Order: Focuses on efficiency. When we translate this to "Straighten or Set in Order", it sounds like more sorting or sweeping, but the intent is to arrange the tools, equipment and parts in a manner that promotes work flow. For example, tools and equipment should be kept where they will be used (i.e. straighten the flow path), and the process should be set in an order that maximizes efficiency.

Phase 3 - Seisō (清掃)Sweeping: Systematic Cleaning or the need to keep the workplace clean as well as neat. Daily activity at the end of each shift, the work area is cleaned up and everything is restored to its place, making it easy to know what goes where and to know when everything is where it should be are essential here. The key point is that maintaining cleanliness should be part of the daily work - not an occasional activity initiated when things get too messy.

Phase 4 - Seiketsu (清潔)Standardising: Standardized work practices or operating in a consistent and standardized fashion. Everyone knows exactly what his or her responsibilities are.

Phase 5 - Shitsuke (躾)Sustaining: Refers to maintaining and reviewing standards. Once the previous 4S's have been established they become the new way to operate. Maintain the focus on this new way of operating, and do not allow a gradual decline back to the old ways of operating. However, when an issue arises such as a suggested improvement or a new way of working, or a new tool, or a new output requirement then a review of the first 4S's is appropriate.


[edit] Relation to other concepts
5S is used with other Lean concepts such as SMED, TPM, and Just In Time (JIT). The 5S discipline requires clearing out things which are not needed in order to make it easier and faster to obtain the tools and parts that are needed. This is the foundation of SMED, which in turn enables JIT production. The first step in TPM is operator cleanup of machines, a mandate of 5S. Masaaki Imai includes use of the 5S strategy in his book[1] on Kaizen as does Andrew Scotchmer in his book 5S Kaizen in 90 Minutes.[2]


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks and we need more information about 5S


----------



## kimokono222 (28 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starmoooon (30 أغسطس 2009)

• 5s :

• هى طريقة لتبسيط وتنظيم ونظافة وتطوير والمحافظة على بيئة العمل، وهى نشأت فى اليابان حيث تبنى على الفكرة البسيطة " أن نظام الإنتاج الجيد بتمثل فى بيئة آمنة ونظيفة" 

• تصنيف - ترتيب - تلميع - تنميط – تثبيت


----------



## starmoooon (30 أغسطس 2009)

صورة توضح لك مبادىء 5s


----------



## مهندس متفائل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.iec-ksa.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=1


----------

